# camera's photos are black



## bruce_batman (Oct 5, 2013)

guys i need some help i have a kodak easyshare c140 its aperture is not opening so the photos are coming totally black plz help


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2013)

What you can do is do a factory reset, check the SD card ..is these are not a problem then go to service center.


----------



## bruce_batman (Oct 5, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> What you can do is do a factory reset, check the SD card ..is these are not a problem then go to service center.



factory reset-done- no difference
sd card-inserted to another camera clicked and inserted back to the problem giving camera- no difference
looks like i have to go to the service center, is there a service center for kodak camera??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2013)

I dont think now you will find a service center for kodak camera after kodak diluted there camera business...try


----------



## bruce_batman (Oct 5, 2013)

damn wat do u think i should do now?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2013)

you have to find a service center ...or ask some local electronic store for any lead


----------



## srkmish (Oct 5, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> you have to find a service center ...or ask some local electronic store for any lead



Where do you live. Every big town has a dedicated camera repair centre.


----------



## bruce_batman (Oct 5, 2013)

delhi


----------

